# Husky mix barking his head off at me!!



## Eric G (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey I have a 14 month Husky mix and he is a great dog, he has no aggression and listens on walks(off leash). The only thing I can't seem to break is when I get ready in the morning to go for a walk I get dressed for the cold weather and he comes to my room and sits infront of me and barks non stop and I can't seem to make him stop. If I kick him out of the room he just sits there on the other side of the door and barks. I decided to bring him for a walk tonight which is not regular that we go after 9 at night and he doesn't bark at me if I get dressed to go out without him but he knew we were going for a walk for some reason when I started putting on my socks. he barked to the point the neighbor called to see if everything was alright, and in the end we didn't go for a walk because I couldn't get him to stop and I am not going to reward that behavior.

Any ideas on what I could do to make him sit there quietly and calm while I prepare for the walk?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

A long down-stay?

Some dogs are quiet so vocal from that position.


----------



## clickntreat (Feb 19, 2010)

Down-stay can work. You can also teach the command "quiet". I loovve that =) Or you could stop getting dressed every time he starts to bark, just go sit down with a book and ignore him. You might have to start getting ready an hour earlier though! Also, as a quick fix stick him in his crate in another room with a peanut butter filled kong or something of that sort before you start to get dressed and during.


----------



## BorderCollieLuvr (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know how you feel about Ceasar Millan's techniques, but I think in this case it might work. As soon as he starts barking, form your hand in a claw and give him a quick jab to the side of the neck. This is supposed to simulate a sort of bite from the alpha dog. With this give a sharp "shht". If he starts to make a noise repeat this.

I'm not a huge fan of Ceasar's, but I have found this to work with very barky dogs.


----------



## Eric G (Jun 30, 2009)

"A long down-stay?"

-He just lays there and cries and barks no matter how long it is haha

"you could stop getting dressed every time he starts to bark, just go sit down with a book and ignore him."

-That makes it so much worse, he intensifies and barks louder and more often

"As soon as he starts barking, form your hand in a claw and give him a quick jab to the side of the neck. This is supposed to simulate a sort of bite from the alpha dog. With this give a sharp "shht". If he starts to make a noise repeat this."

-I love Caesars stuff, it has made walking off and on leash perfect but nothing seems to work in this situation. Even when I am getting my coat on and getting the leash he is going insane and will not calm down, he cries and runs back and forth and I keep him out of the entrance way by blocking him and making him lay down but the second I get into the entrance he gets up and comes to me.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Then I would get dressed 20 times a day and NOT walk him. Desensitize him. Take away the trigger. Once he started to ignore it, I would only walk him when he was calm. To fix this, you really are going to have to wait him out. Sounds like a determined dog.

I figured out that my life was out of balance when my dogs started flipping out with excitement every time I put on jeans.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I can answer the phone a dozen times a day and the dogs do not re-act. If I answer the phone when my sister phones, then turn my computer off, they get all excited because they know we are going for a walk. They don't bark though so it is no problem.

Maybe working on asking him to bark, then telling him quiet would eventually work, or doing some obedience like down, sit, etc. before you decide to go for a walk.


----------



## Eric G (Jun 30, 2009)

I told him calmly today to go in his crate as soon as he started barking and he gets a sad look and goes in the crate and gets locked in and watches me quietly! lol that was easy, thanks everyone!


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Great! Glad that worked out for you.


----------



## clickntreat (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome! Just remember to reward him or he might get frustrated again. In his pics he looks **GORGEOUS** He must be impossible to get mad at!


----------

